# Open Skies to Spur Tourism



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Study: 'Open sky' agreements would spur tourism, employment *
8 June 2006

BANGKOK, Thailand (AP) - Freeing airlines from decades-old air route regulations through open sky agreements would create new jobs and boost tourism, among other economic benefits, according to a study released Thursday. 

Using data from more than 190 countries and 2,000 international air routes, the report found that countries that had liberalized air traffic experienced a 12 percent to 50 percent growth in air traffic. Between 1995 and 2004, Europe created 1.4 million new jobs because of the increased liberalization of its airline industry. 

"Liberalizing just 320 of the world's 2,000 restrictive air routes would generate economic value comparable to the Brazilian economy, generating 24.1 million full-time jobs and a US$490 billion (€383 billion) contribution to global wealth," Peter de Jong, chief executive officer of Pacific Asia Travel Association, an industry group, said in a statement. 

Although airline technology has advanced significantly in the past several decades, today's policies for international air travel are an antiquated hindrance, said Jon Ash, president of InterVISTAS, the consulting agency that conducted the tourism industry-sponsored study. 

"International air commerce today is still governed by a framework of rules laid down in the post-World War II era," Ash said in a statement. "Despite today's trend toward global markets ... commercial aviation remains encumbered by rules that stifle competition." 

The study was sponsored by 11 transportation and tourism industry groups and companies, including Boeing and the World Travel and Tourism Council. 

On the Net: 

Pacific Asia Travel Association: http://www.PATA.org


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Very good idea.

Kenya, Uganda and Tanzania are to open up their skies & borders, which should hopefully result in more tourist and business revenue.


----------

